# High (normal) engine temp



## xxxxxxxRR5 (Jan 11, 2004)

My 1989 240 runs real hot. Really really hot. But the coolant never overheats which is strange. Not to mention how hot the drivers footwell becomes after extended driving.

Anyone have any solutions or ideas to try and lower the engine temp?

For the footwell problem, I have my eye on this:
http://amos2.catalogcity.com/cc.amo...ct=d,393622&ccsid=215075237-11697&_ccn_test=1

Thanks.


----------



## Reaper (Apr 8, 2004)

Do you have any performance parts on it. If you do than you may be having the same problem I had with my car. I changed the stock thermostat for my V35 to a nismo thermo and it helped a lot. The stock thermo releases heat at around 120 if not more degrees but the Nismo thermo releases at 84 degrees and that is real good for any engine especially if your engine is running as hot as you say it is. I saw on for the 240 for $80. Check it out man and I hope this was some help.


----------



## w1ngzer0 (Apr 6, 2004)

i striped out my a/c and condenser. I also flushed my radiator lines and added new rubber tubes and coolant. It runs 2 lines cooler on the stock thermostat


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

It might just be your thermostat... its just not opening. Change it and it will be fine.


----------



## xxxxxxxRR5 (Jan 11, 2004)

Sounds like I do need to replace the thermostat for the nismo thermostat.

There goes trying to save money


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Its not that expensive


----------



## sultan (Mar 11, 2003)

there's no point in using the nismo thermostat on a stock motor/ecu. your car will take a very long time to warm up, the ecu will be in cold start mode for a long time also, dumping lots of fuel and making the car run rich. that's not good for the engine, plugs or o2 sensors.

there needs to be a thermostat that opens at a temperature between the nismo and the stock one, as it is the nismo one opens too early, the stock one a little too late.


----------



## schebs240 (Apr 13, 2004)

running your engine at 84 degrees is not safe, your car is designed to runa and perform at a certain tempeture, keep the original performance design in mind before you make your own changes, also stock thermostat can become easily clogged just change it out and I'm almost 100% u'll be running back to normal.


----------

